# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  علويه الحشريه

## الشمشار

*سلامات 
الليله حنحكي عن علويه الحشريه وعلويه عمرها 45 سنه تقريبا غير متزوجه الا انها متزوجه المناسبات يعني علويه طول ليله ونهاره هي في بيت مناسبه وتتحشر في البخصها والما بخصها امممممممممممممم شكلكم كده ماصدقتوني نخش نشوف علويه دي بتعمل في شنو ؟


علويه تطرق باب منزل صديقتها نوال ونوال دي برضو جنها مناسبات لكن هي متزوجه وبرضو بتحب تتحشر في الما ليها فيهو 

علويه 
نوا ل هوي يانوال 
(وهي تطرق الباب بعنف )
نوال 
ايوه ايوه جيت الباب ده انشاء الله يقع عشان نرتاح 
تفتح نوال الباب لتجد امامها علويه نصف النائمه (الدنيا لسه صباح )علويه 
الليله ووووووووووب علي يا اختي وووووب وووووب ووووب 
نوال
سجم خشمي ياعلويه المات منو ؟

علويه 
مافي زول مات لكن الراجل المجنون ده طلق التومه 
نوال 
الراجل منو سعيد ؟
علويه 
ياهو قشير الله لاكسبه قوماكي ارحكي قالو التومه فارشه عديييييييييل 

نوال 
الله لا كسبك ياسعيد كر علي يالتومه 
علويه 
نوال يا نوال 
نوال 
اها ياعلويه 
علويه 
الليله عرس ناس مستتوره نمشي ليهم بعد نغشي التومه 
نوال 
خلاص خير 
(نوال شخصيتها معدومه تماما اما م علويه)علويه 
والله ناس مستوره ديل مادايره امشي ليهم وسخانين ومعولقين لكن بس عشان ما تلومنا تقول نحن ماجينا 
نوال 
يلا ياعلويه انا جاهزه ارحكي 
علويه ارح يا اختي 
يتبع
*

----------


## الشمشار

*الله يازاهو اصلو ما راجل يمشي لي قدام 
هكذا ابتدرت علويه مواساتها لي التومه بعد ان طلقها زوجها سعيد كما ذكرنا في الحلقه السابقه 
التومه 
احيييييييييييييييييييييييي يابنات امي الراجل عرسني لحم وطلقني عضم 
نوال 
اصلهم الرجال ديل كده وزي ماقال المثل البضمن الرجال يضمن المويه في الغربال 
علويه 
انتي التومه بس هو كان سببو شنو طلقك الراجل الزي قلم الحواجب ده (هههههههههه ابدعت علويه في وصف سعيد فهو قصير جدا )
التومه 
بري ياختي السبب ما مني السبب من الكريهه مرتو العرسه فيني دي قالت لي مابقبل بيك الا تطلق مرتك الاولي 
علويه
انتي قايله انا ما عرست لي هسي مالي ماعشان جنس العمايل دي 
انتي كان لقيتي وابيتي ياعلويه 
اتي صوت سعيد مجلجلا حتي ان كبايه العصير سقطت من يد نوال التي ارتجفت كانما يقف امامها حافظ حبيبها السابق 
علويه 
انت جيت يالقبيح يالسنيح يالمابتشبه الرجال 
سعيد انت مجنونه ياوليه ولا شنو ؟
مجنونه انا ياراجل يامتصابي ماشي تعرس بت قدر بناتك ومطلق المسكينه دي
سعيد 
وانتي يخصك شنو ؟
علويه
يخصني ونص وخمسه ياراجل ياغبيان يا مودر انت دفعتك هسي قربو لي تسعين سنه وانت لي هسي مصبغ شعرك وجاري ورا النسوان 
سعيد 
احترمي نفسك ولا 
علويه
ولا شنو داير تدقني كمان 
سعيد 
ادقك وادق عشره زيك 
والتحم في قتال حار مع علويه والسكاليب دورت وناس الحله اتلمو وساقوهم هي ونوال وسعيد ومرتو لي قسم الشرطه والدماء تنزف من وجه سعيد ومن انفه 
يتبع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*اسمك وسنك وعنوانك 
علويه بت ارباب ود العطا ساكنه في فريق طمطمان 
عمري ياحضره الضابط 23 سنه 
كذابه انت عمرك يكون 46 قاسمه علي اتنين يالمابتخافي الله (صوت سعيد )علويه 
يقسموك زي المراره ياراجل ياسمبن يابخسه (البخسه اناء كبير يحفظ فيه اللبن لينتج منه السمن ودي للحناكيش )الضابط سكوت 
ماذا حدث بالضبط يا علويه 
علويه قاعدين في امانه الله انا ونوال عند صاحبتي التومه جا الراجل اب كلو (كنايه عن السمنه)واتضارب معاي 
الضابط 
انت اسمك وسنك وعنوانك 
سعيدمحمود سعيد من فريق طيور الجنه 
عمري 48 سنه 
علويه بسخريه لا بالله اها يا كاظم الساهر 
الضابط انتي لو اتكلمتي بدون اذني حا اختك في الحبس 
(علويه في سرها يتحبس دمك شاحده ربي عليك )حاضر ياجنابو 
الضابط 
هل انت اتعرضت لي المدعوه علويه 
علويه 
اي  والله ياجنابو اتعرض لي يتعارض لي عضم السليقه في حلقو 
الضابط 
قلنا اسكتي ولاكلمه 
علويه 
سمح (ثم طنطنت يكلموني بي خبرك ميت في حادث حركه شاحده ربي عليك )
سعيد ياجنابو هسي شوف الرضوض الفي جسمي دي والجروح الفي راسي دي 
هسي عليك الله الضحيه فينا منو انا ولا الوليه العامله زي الكومر دي 
علويه 
يكوموك يايابا في الزرائب 
عليكم الله يا اخواتي شوفو زي عواره الراجل ده 
هنا وصل ضغط الضابط لاعلي مدي وصرخ ياعسكري سوقهم كلهم وديهم الحراسه دخلهم دخله ما يجو طالعين منها 
يتبع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*بعد ثلاثه ايام خرجت علويه من السجن واتجهت مباشره الي حيث منزل مستوره كما ذكرنا في الحلقه الاولي فان مستوره كان عندها عرس بتها والذي مضي عليه ثلاثه ايام وعلويه لم تذهب لتهنئتها لان علويه كانت محبوسه 
طرقت علويه الباب واتاها صوت من الداخل منو ؟
انا علويه 
فتح الباب احد الصبيه ودخلت علويه لتجد مستوره مستلقيه علي ظهرها في السرير علويه 
مستوره يا اخيتي ربنا يعمره الف مبروك 
مستوره بكل البرود الفي الدنيا
اهلا 
علويه تستشيط غضبا 
هوووي يا مستوره مالك بتسلمي علي بلا نفس وبي طرف اصابعينك انا كنت جاياك يوم العرس الا لكن التومه راجلها طلقها وعرس فيها وانا اتشاكلت معاهو وحبسونا تلاته يوم هسي دي طلعتي نوال ماقالت ليك 
مستوره
بري هي نوال انا شفتها الناس ماكانو كتاااااااااااار 
علويه في سرها (ها والله انتي يالغبيانه تلقي لي هسي تحسبي في الجا والماجا )مستوره 
ماقلتي لي ياعلويه الراجل المجنون ده عرس في التومه مالو وطلقها كمان 
علويه 
اسكتي خلي حكايتو يا مستوره الراجل ده نيتو اوسخ من حوش بيتك ده 
مستوره 
علويه انعدلي انا حوش بيتي وسخان يا مره يامودره ياخرفانه 
علويه 
خرفانه انا ياوسخانه ياعدمانه يالمابتشبهي الحريم 
مستوره 
علويه هووي اقفلي خشمك ده ولا هسي ارجعك محل كنتي الحراسه يابتاعه الحراسات 
علويه 
تدخليني الحراسه انتي ياوليه يامبشتنه يامبهدله يالراسك زي التبشه 
واشتبكتا الا ان مستوره كانت عفيه فضربت علويه علقه شديده لامن اختنا علويه رقدت مستشفي وهسي انا ماشي عليها والتفاصيل بعد الفاصل  
يتبع
*

----------


## الشمشار

*ااااااااااخ ووووووووووب كر علي الله يازاك يالتومه بركه الجمعه الجامعه والدعوه السامعه يامستوره يابت منينه المجنونه تتكسر عضامك زي ما كسرتي عضامي الله يكسر عضامك 
ستنا ابنه اخت علويه 
سلامتك ياخالتي المجنونه الاسمها مستوره دي ماله معاك
علويه 
تقولي شنو ؟ احي ياستنا مستوره الزي البرميل دي ياستنا يابتي اديني كوز مويه 
ستنا 
حاضر ياخالتي 
تدخل نوال الي غرفه علويه بالمستشفي وهي تصيح 
الليله ياحبيبه قساي والليله ياعلويه الزينه الليله وووووب علي 
علويه 
ياوليه انتي جنيتي دايره تموتيني يموت حيلك 
نوال 
يموت حيلي انا ياعلويه 
علويه 
ايييي يموت حيلك انتي 
نوال
هسي كان انتظرتيني مشينا سوا لي مستوره ده كلو ماكان حصل هسي عايني انتي مرضرضه كيفن 
علويه 
اها يامحمد علي كلاي نووال اسكتي نادي لي البوليس المره دي عملت لي عاهه مستديمه متيمنه مابخليها 
نوا ل
اهدي يا اختي العنبر ده ملان ناس يقولو عليك جنيتي 
علويه 
هوووووووووووي يانوال انتي جايه تشوفيني ولا جايه تفرسيني نادو لي الدكتور 
الدكتور ياتي مسرعا خير ياحاجه 
علويه 
تحج بلاقرعه هسي انا حاجه ياعميان ياغبيان 
الدكتور 
طيب دايره شنو يمه 
علويه
النجماه التقدد عيونك ديل هسي انا قدر امك 
الدكتور وقد بدت عليه اثار الضيق 
عايزه شنو ياا نسه 
علويه
ايوه كده انا عايزه اشتكي مستوره بت الرضي دي وبعدين يادكتور خليني من مستوره دي اصلو غير لون المطر ده مالقيت ليك لون لي قميصك الواحد ده انا من خشيت المستشفي قميصك ده ماغيرتو 
الدكتور 
هسي انت دايره تشتكي من مستوره ولا من قميصي 
علويه
لا دايره اشتكي من تلصق البت الماعندها ادب عليك دي (تقصد الممرضه )هسي البت دي مابتخجل مباراياك كده زي الشافع البطيني البت لا ادب لا اختشاء 
بعدين دي شنو الوساخه دي المستشفي وسخان والكدايس اكتر من الناس وهسي نوال اختي موي بارده ما جبتوها ليها 
حاول الدكتور ان يرد الا ان علويه استمرت في الثرثره فيما لايعنيها من امور مما استدعي ان يعجل الدكتور بتخريجها للمنزل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*هي ماله مابتجيني الغبيانه انا مافي عرس ولدها مشيت ليها تمشي بطنها 
علويه تلوم في ست النساء جارتها لي نوال 
نوال 
والله ياعلويه ياختي الزمن ده الماجاك ريحك 
تقاطعها علويه 
راحه ابديه شاحده ربي عليها 
هنا تدخل زينب الوداعيه وقد عرفت بنقل الشمارات وحبك الفتن والمشاكل 
وقواله شديد كما تقول عنها علويه 
زينب وووووووووووووووووووووووب علي ياعلويه ياختي مابتستاهلي 
علويه 
والله يازينب مستوره بت الرضي دي متيمنه مابخليها 
زينب 
خليني من مستوره سمعتي بي محمد ود السره 
علويه 
مالو 
زينب 
ماعرس في بلد الخواجات 
نوال 
دحين هو ماكان خاطب بنيه ام الحسين 
علويه 
انتي مجنونه يانوال يعرس ليها شنو دي عيونها واحده تعوس والتانيه تفرك (كنايه عن الحول )
زينب 
ههههههههههه صدقتي يا اختي 
لكن قولي لي خبر التومه شنو راجلها ما رجعها 
اهتاجت علويه فقد احست بالسخريه في كلام زينب 
زيينب هووووووووووووي ارعي بي قيدك ولا هسي يدي دي تاباكي نوال
زينب عليك الله ماتفتحي موضوع التومه ده ارجوك 
زينب 
اها ياجماعه ما التومه دي خليته انتو اخر اخبار ممدوح وسهام شنو ؟
هنا ابتسمت علويه وتمطت فقد وجدت ميدانا يمكنها من ابراز مواهبها المتعدده فقالت مخاطبه نوال وزينب 
سهام قالو غاشه علي ممدوح وبتاكل قريشاتو ساي سهام عويره تعرس ممدوح اخوانو فريق قومي ناقص فنايل 
ضحكت زينب وقالت 
امانه العازه ام ممدوح دي ماولاده 
نوال 
ههههههههههههه من شده اولاده ماكتار واحدين لامن سمتهم بي ممدوح ومسنوح ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
علويه 
هم زاتهم ناس العازه ديل ما سودانيين حرين ديل لاجئين ملخبتين ساي 
زينب 
ودعتكم الله انا ماشه ابو وليداتي قرب يجي والملاح ماسويتو اها اعفو مني 
خرجت زينب متجهه الي العازه لتسرد لها مادار بينها وبين علويه ونوال فهاجت وماجت وحشدت اولادها الكتار ديك وعلي بيت علويه عدل 
ولكم ان تتوقعو النهايه براكم 
انا قصتي انتهت ودعتكم الله 
*

----------


## jafaros

*ههههههههههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا شمار اقصد يا شمشار
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ههههههههههههههه الله يجازي محنك يا شمار اقصد يا شمشار



يسلموووووووووووو جفروس ان شاء الله بس عجبتك ههههه الشمشره اقصد القصه باجزائها ال3
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

يسلموووووووووووو جفروس ان شاء الله بس عجبتك ههههه الشمشره اقصد القصه باجزائها ال3



                       :1 (11):


والله العظيم انت موهبة :oao5:
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

:1 (11):


والله العظيم انت موهبة :oao5:



يديك العافيه مولتو جراتسي علي الكلام الحلو ده يامان 
نكشه
 مولتو جراتسي تعني شكرا جزيلا 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يديك العافية ياشمشار ابداع والله كتر من النوع دا
                        	*

----------


## ابو الليل

*حيحصل كفت عجيب
                        	*

----------

